# City Living In A Pop Top Camper



## Matt Derrick (Apr 8, 2015)

I thought this video about living in a pop up camper was pretty cool. I especially like her response around 11 minutes in, to "what would you say to people that equate living in a trailer to being homeless?"

the youtube channel this video is from has a lot of tiny house / alternative housing mini-documentaries that are pretty cool, if a bit on the mainstream.


----------



## bwad99 (Apr 8, 2015)

would


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 8, 2015)

Wood

Since I can't get enough of tiny homes, I'm going to bookmark this so I can come back to it

Is it me or is every woman who is into tiny homes just smokin'?


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Apr 8, 2015)

this is freaking awesome! I cannot WAIT to get my van! ::woot::


----------



## Odin (Apr 8, 2015)

I'd like to show her my pop top camper. ::lurking::


----------



## drewski (Apr 9, 2015)

"When I see a hot chick in an itty bitty camper I get sprung" - Sir Mix-a-Lot


----------

